# Some new additions



## DetailedClean

Firstly, this post has been pending for some time. Just a quick update on some of the latest additions from CarPro and Auto Finesse.

We should also be adding some further Nanolex sets this week too.

Auto Finesse Iron Out 1 Litre

Auto Finesse Ultra Glaze

CarPro Reset Intensive Car Shampoo 500ml

CarPro Reset Intensive Car Shampoo 1 Litre

CarPro Perl 1 Litre


----------

